# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Como fazer

## António A Silva

Olá :Olá:  
Tenho uma mensagem para abrir mas sempre que a tento ler dá isto:

There seems to have been a problem with the aquariofilia marinha - REEFFORUM database.
Please try again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.

An E-Mail has been dispatched to our Technical Staff, whom you can also contact if the problem persists.

We apologise for any inconvenience.

Como posso resolver o assunto?
Desde já muito agradecido
Abraço 
Antonio

----------


## Cesar Pinto

nao és o unico tambem me aparece essa mensagem

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

mais um com esse problema

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Há aparentemente um erro na BD. Já comuniquei na zona da Administração - assim que possível será concerteza resolvido.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Boas
Eu para alem de não conseguir abrir as mp's tb não tenho acesso ao forum se entrar da forma tradicional.
è este o erro que me dá logo a tentar entrar:
There seems to have been a problem with the aquariofilia marinha - REEFFORUM database.
Please try again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.

An E-Mail has been dispatched to our Technical Staff, whom you can also contact if the problem persists.

We apologise for any inconvenience.
um abraço

----------

